# fastest way to draw foundationless frames



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

I have gone all foundationless which is going great. do you all pull one or two drawn frames up to the next box and replace them with foundationless frames and leave them alone to draw out all ten frames from the center out or do you pull every other drawn frame up to the next box replacing the ones you stole with empty frames? which way is quicker? or does pulling every other drawn frame mess them up?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

kwest said:


> does pulling every other drawn frame mess them up?


It could. There probably are not enough bees to cover all the empty space, and you could end up with chilled brood. Your first idea sounds safer, moving just a couple drawn frames up to the center of the new box and let them build out from there. That's what I do, and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Some of what you describe and more, but how many and when varies from hive to hive and also depends on outside variables like how much they are fed and/or how strong the honey flow is.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

the hive is bursting at the seems and has drawn 2 meduims out and started on a third. they have another large round of capped brood ready to come out. we have a strong flow on i think. sainfoin, clover, sweet clover, alfalfa, etc all blooming. i have quit feeding but maybee i should start again. i am really impressed with these bees that i got from fat bee man (dixie bee). i dont have extra drawn comb for my bees. i would bee nice to have some drawn supers for them but i seems like it is a battle to get enough drawn out to use just for supers when you are starting out like me. i guess it just takes time.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

As long as the weather is warm like it has been, there is not much chance of chilled brood. When I add a new foundationless box(for brood), I go into the brood chamber below and bring up a couple drawn frames with brood in them into the new box, replacing them with empty frames. Keep the two frames of brood next to each other.


----------

